# dolce and walking outside.



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

so the weather has been great and ive been taking dolce downstairs.. he still doesnt love going outside, in fact in my apt he doesnt even go past a certain point as to not get close to the door . isnt that funny? 

anyway the other day i took the boys n dolce to the park, put him on the grass n he actually moved around , ran a little , rubbed his face in the grass ( omg ) i was freaking out , here comes my white pup , giving himself a dirt facial . anyway i was happy he was walking n sniffing everything ,.. well when it was time to leave he doesnt walk , he just doesnt like concrete . so i carry him , then put him down n we walked stopped walked stopped to my block and to my building . lets say it took a loong time. well anyway , ive been taking him downstairs but he doesnt walk at all , he will plop himself down n nothing, so yesterday i took off the leash n he was walking all around the block , he even pooped n peed by the tree . i then took him upstairs. so my question is what do i do . i mean now i know he is not afraid of concrete . so how do i get him to walk on the leash. ? all suggestions will be welcome!!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If you read through threads on this board, you will find lots of good suggestions.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

I have. I have even followed ur advice w the treats. , the taking it slow. Its just that dolce is so stubborn. Its really buggin me thAt he refuses to walk on a leash, I'm taking it day by day and I do feel he has made progress. I just wish it wasn't so hard. Lol I never had a pup that didn't like walking outside


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Perhaps your expectations are too high. Your expectations on a day-to-day basis should be a step or two at first. Just letting him hang out and wander around on his leash is a good way to get him use to it. Doing the same in the house and working on walking with you holding the leash in the house is a good idea.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I agree with JMM. Also, what leash are you using? Perhaps it is a heavier-weight leash and a more lightweight one would help? If Dolce will even take 2 steps on his leash, it's improvement. It will take time -- perhaps weeks or months to be completely comfortable on a leash. Please do not let him walk outside without a leash -- no matter how close you think he'll stay to you, it's not safe.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

We're the opposite here ... Poppy wants to run like a maniac. :w00t:

Now that he is consistently going potty outside, I have him on leash in the house while I do things. This gets him used to being right by my side, and so I can make sure he doesn't have 'an accident'.

HUGz and good luck!! Jules


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

jmm said:


> Perhaps your expectations are too high. Your expectations on a day-to-day basis should be a step or two at first. Just letting him hang out and wander around on his leash is a good way to get him use to it. Doing the same in the house and working on walking with you holding the leash in the house is a good idea.


you are right maybe i am expecting too much. So im going to follow ur advice and take each step as an improvement. 

And about him using the leash in my house , he is fine w it , its outside he freezes up n refuses. i have a light weight nylon leash its not heavy at all. 

im just going to keep on trying.. lol between having him learn to walk outside n potty training my son im going :w00t: cuckoo .


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

OMG ... training a puppy ... and potty training your son? :smpullhair:

Just take it one day at a time ... and don't raid the liquor cabinet too often. :HistericalSmiley:

HUGz! Jules


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

yes jules and dealing with two teen age girls !! and a seven yr old son too !!! i dont hv a liquor cabinet anymore !! i drank it !:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

uniquelovdolce said:


> yes jules and dealing with two teen age girls !! and a seven yr old son too !!! i dont hv a liquor cabinet anymore !! i drank it !:HistericalSmiley:


Holy cow!!!! :w00t:

Dear Santa, please bring Liza lots of :smhelp::wine:for Christmas ... or sooner if you could please!!!! :thumbsup:

HUGz! Jules


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

nekkidfish said:


> Holy cow!!!! :w00t:
> 
> Dear Santa, please bring Liza lots of :smhelp::wine:for Christmas ... or sooner if you could please!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> HUGz! Jules


yes pls :aktion033::thumbsup:


----------

